# Preinfusion using Anna PL41EM



## Fortu (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi to everyone,

I am a proud owner of a Lelit Anna without PID since several years.

Very happy of her performances and quality.

I was wondering if there is some techniques to get a sort of preinfusion on this machine without any hardware modification.

Thanks for the suggestions!

Fo


----------



## Guillermo Zancada (11 mo ago)

Up??


----------

